# How long do dwarf hamsters live?



## MARIOTHEDWARF (May 20, 2009)

I know thinking of a hammie dying is depressing. but how long will my dwarf live?


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

i think 2-3 years is average , but not 100 % sure


----------



## MARIOTHEDWARF (May 20, 2009)

WHAT well its ok, i guess it will be fun while it lasts


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

MARIOTHEDWARF said:


> WHAT well its ok, i guess it will be fun while it lasts


how long did you think it was?


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

They live shorter lives than Syrians on the whole although some do live longer.  I think I've read 12 -18 months somewhere.:001_unsure:


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

MARIOTHEDWARF said:


> WHAT well its ok, i guess it will be fun while it lasts


If you're looking for a small animal that lives longer, I think degus are good, they live 6-10 years I think? Hammies, rats and mice don't really live too long... 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## MARIOTHEDWARF (May 20, 2009)

i thought it was like 6 or 7


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

No not for hamsters. Guinea pigs can live to that age though and make excellent pets. I think the most I have ever got an hamster to is 3 1/2 years in all my years of having them. I think my Robo hamster lived to over three if I remember rightly.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

my 2 russian dwarfs are nearly 2 1/2 years old and they're going strong


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

That's brilliant - I hope our two get to that age.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I have a Syrian who will be 4 in July (fingers crossed).


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

i used to have roborovski hamsters and one of them lived over 4 years


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

One of my dwarfs was nearing three before he did. The others were all between 18months - 2 years.


----------



## caramel slaughter (Jun 8, 2009)

from what ive read on the net and in books, dwarf hamsters have a lifespan of 1.5 to 2 years. well i have a russian dwarf hamster and he turned 3 year old yesterday and he is still very active and healthy


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

chinese- 18 months to a 2 nd a 1/2

russian 2 years

robo's 31/2 yrs

Xxx:thumbsup:


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

But yh they can live longer or shorter lives, like humans

some live to 100 and some only 50 but the average is 79.3

Xx


----------

